# Can you see an old friend in college despite different majors?



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

What has been your experience in college? If you end up in the same college as your friend, and it is a large campus, and you guys have different majors, are you still able to see each other? I remember in the Big bang theory, (although i recognize tv is often not reflective of real life) the tv show, leonard and raj the phd physics sicentists are friends with howard the master's level engineer at caltech. and always met in the cafeteria. keep in mind i am awkward, and i have autism and often lack "common sense" i also have a bit of a sedentary lifestyle due to depression and dont know this stuff, but that slightly changed. like if someone was a natural science major and another was a econ major, could they be friends at a large university?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

It's possible, but the friends would probably have to make an effort (agree when/where to meet ahead of time), especially if their classes are on different parts of the campus.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

umm, i went to university in a different country from high school

ended up around only one friend (from middle school), and i moved in with her for about a month just before summer break. she went to a different school than i did, but after classes we'd hang out at home, ride bikes, buy groceries etc. i think a big part of making friends in university and keeping in touch with old ones centers around where you live.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was a hybrid (Secondary Education/Communications with a theater minor) and I managed to hang out with people in very different majors. Many of my friends were computer science majors and physics majors. I was also older than most of the folks in my own class (I spent 4 years in the Navy before matriculating) so I had a very different notion of socializing from a lot of my peers. 

I realize we all tend to put people in categories and you may feel that some categories just don't mix, but when it comes to majors, I would say you can mix them up at your discretion. It may be easier to spend time with people inside your own major, since you'll be taking classes with them, but you also have general courses that are outside your major, plus, if you work it right, you'll have at least some free time to mix as you wish, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

The Poet said:


> What has been your experience in college? If you end up in the same college as your friend, and it is a large campus, and you guys have different majors, are you still able to see each other? I remember in the Big bang theory, (although i recognize tv is often not reflective of real life) the tv show, leonard and raj the phd physics sicentists are friends with howard the master's level engineer at caltech. and always met in the cafeteria. keep in mind i am awkward, and i have autism and often lack "common sense" i also have a bit of a sedentary lifestyle due to depression and dont know this stuff, but that slightly changed. like if someone was a natural science major and another was a econ major, could they be friends at a large university?


Absolutely. If you have a phone, just text them when you want to hangout. Another way to stay in touch with old friends is just to simply live together.

Being social isn't as hard as you think it is. It's just a matter of adaptation. Put yourself out there by joining some extracurricular clubs or sports. Eventually, you'll get the hang of it regardless of how big the university or how sedentary your lifestyle is.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

It depends a lot on the size and setup of the campus. I went to a small school and lived on campus, and I would see my friends in other majors several days per week, especially if they lived near me on campus and if they had classes in buildings close by. Even if we were "distant", the campus was small enough that you could get across it on foot in about 20 minutes, so it was always easy to meet up if you really wanted to. I'd say the hardest time to meet friends was only when I was a senior and everyone seemed very busy with classes and internships.



DualGnosis said:


> Put yourself out there by joining some extracurricular clubs or sports.


Yes, I think joining something structured is an excellent thing to do, especially if you tend to be lazy and/or introverted like me. :]


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

DualGnosis said:


> Absolutely. If you have a phone, just text them when you want to hangout. Another way to stay in touch with old friends is just to simply live together.
> 
> Being social isn't as hard as you think it is. It's just a matter of adaptation. Put yourself out there by joining some extracurricular clubs or sports. Eventually, you'll get the hang of it regardless of how big the university or how sedentary your lifestyle is.


 :laughing: lol i would be murdered if i lived with this friend of mine! she's a muslim girl! from a ethnic group known for being "rural" ! and texting is also a no no. but chatting on campus? sure!


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

The college I got my Bachelor's degree from was the most amazing place. It still separated science from liberal arts (to the point I still think liberal arts people should have to juggle roller skates to get their degrees, or serve mandatory social service in their community to be granted a degree) ...but I can honestly say I would still talk to people from different majors.

When I was working on my Associates Degree, I was involved in a group who got more vegan options on our LA campus (a very sad arrangement, with a private company owning the college cafeteria) but there were people in that group with different majors or aspirations.

I do admit it's hard for me to relate to most people outside of a science department (Oh you're an English major, that's my minor, I'm sure you spent about an hour or two a week studying for your degree) but I wouldn't absolutely write someone off for being a different major. That's a bit extreme. I do feel a sense of closeness with my cohort in my major like NO OTHER, Environmental Ed people are a special breed, but I never automatically left out other sciences or Environmental Studies ( a lib arts degree studying the social aspects which is totally useless but I'm sure interesting for rich people, and those who are determined to go forward in fields such as Social Work or any sort of political work with environmental refugees from Africa or other equatorial regions, specifically). 

A few of my old friends are nurses. What the fuck. Did they major is Satanism or Capitalism? 

That I can understand letting go like "no."


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Forest Nymph said:


> The college I got my Bachelor's degree from was the most amazing place. It still separated science from liberal arts (to the point I still think liberal arts people should have to juggle roller skates to get their degrees, or serve mandatory social service in their community to be granted a degree) ...but I can honestly say I would still talk to people from different majors.
> 
> When I was working on my Associates Degree, I was involved in a group who got more vegan options on our LA campus (a very sad arrangement, with a private company owning the college cafeteria) but there were people in that group with different majors or aspirations.
> 
> ...


 lol this is a very old thread, nymph, that friend i liked has since married. and i switched my associate's to business administration, while i dont know if i want to pursue a bachelor's cause im considering a business venture. but im glad you had fun


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm in the same state I went to High School and most of Middle school in, and I'll randomly run into old friends usually a couple of times a week. I also still hang out with some long-time friends as well. This coming fall semester I'm actually rooming with a friend from High School.


----------

